# 2012

## kiry

2012 ,  ,          2011   2012?   ,    19- - 3921020210108000160,    ?

----------


## .

*kiry*,    19- ,        :Frown: 
     2012 .

----------


## kiry

> 


    06.10.2011   01.01.12 .  ,   ,    - (  )
, ,      ,    19- ,        .

----------


## .

*kiry*,   -   ,    .     ,    :Wink:        06.10.2011,   21.12.2011,     
    19-  .      .       14- ,    1,2  3,    ,   - ,   .
    ,

----------


## kiry

.    ,   06.10.11N 02-04-09/4467,      .        .

----------


## .

.     ,       - ,   ,

----------

> .    ,   06.10.11N 02-04-09/4467,      .        .


, .   ,   ,       .

----------


## Pirozhok

.?

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/..._

   ?

----------


## .

*Pirozhok*,       .   -     .  ,   
          2012 , ?

----------


## NOOM

> *Pirozhok*,       .   -     .  ,   
>           2012 , ?


     -  ....       ? :Wow:

----------


## .



----------

,       .   , ., . ,  (  )  ?

         2011 .   2012 .?
    ?   ,     ,     ?
     .          .  ...

----------


## .

> 2011 .   2012 .?


  , ?     ,       :Frown:

----------


## 78

,        2011      30          01.01.2012. , ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> , ?

----------


## .

! -         ?

----------


## .

- ,     ,

----------


## ele111256

> , ?     ,


.    .

----------


## lilik2003

10       -  ?     .

----------


## _A

,     (    )
http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_peter/pr_releases/40826.html

  1011     ,  1012      01.01.2011

----------


## _A

> ,     (    )
> http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_peter/pr_releases/40826.html
> 
>   1011     ,  1012      01.01.2011


    01.01.2012

----------


## .

*_A*,      ,

----------


## _A

> *_A*,      ,


   ?
  .
 .
   ,   :
   ,      ?
 .
           ,       15.

----------


## nash975

.         ,    .   ,    .

----------


## .



----------


## ele111256

> - ,     ,


, .  ,       .    .        . -,   ,   .
  ,    ,  ,   .  
  15          .

----------


## ele111256

> 01.01.2012


, , !   ,        14-17 ,    -.     ,      2011 .     39210202101081000160. 
 - - !!!
, .

----------


## _A

> , , !   ,        14-17 ,    -.     ,      2011 .     39210202101081000160. 
>  - - !!!
> , .


   .
    -:
  392 1 02 02101 08 1011 160          
  392 1 02 02101 08 1012 160        01.01.2012 
    2011  2012      .   -  
      .

----------


## .

> ,      2011 .     39210202101081000160.


  .       ,     2011,     2012 
       2011  ,

----------


## .

> , .  ,       .


     ,     ,   ,     .     180     .     1  .          .

----------


## lilik2003

-   ?

----------


## lilik2003

> -   ?


    2011

----------


## .



----------


## lilik2003

?

----------


## veronika0703

392 1 02 02100 08 0000 160
  :

392 1 02 02101 08 0000 160 -        ,        

392 1 02 02102 08 0000 160 -        ,          :yes:   :yes:

----------


## veronika0703

1         06.10.2011 .  02-04-09/4467
          ,   1  2012 .        profitconsalting

----------


## .

*veronika0703*,    .    ,   .     .      ,    .       :Frown: 
      ,       
       ,        :Frown:

----------


## veronika0703

,   .
     . ,    180    ,        .

----------


## -

10.01   .      .           !  ,   .      19.01! 
  !!!!

----------


## .

.    .    .      ,

----------


## akito

-        ,      ( ):
392 1 02 02101 08 1011 160  -        ,   ;
392 1 02 02101 08 1012 160  -        , 
        (  ,   1  2012 ).
   ,     ? ..            392 1 02 02101 08 1012 160.

----------


## .

> ,     ?


    ?          2012   .    ,   1  2012     .   ,       .

----------

.    7   ,    .     -       -   ,           (          .  .    ).        -   10  /          ,     -   (  ?)

----------


## .

10       ,

----------


## akito

182 101 0202101 1000 110.    ,     ,        .

----------


## .

*akito*,     -  ?         :Frown: 
    ,   .

----------


## akito

-     :Frown:    ,     .    -     16,   .

----------


## _A

> 10       ,


.    ,   ? .

           .
      .

 ,   ?

----------


## .

?   ,   ?   -     ?

----------


## _A

> ?   ,   ?   -     ?


      ,     .

----------


## .

.  ,        .

----------


## _A

> .  ,        .


 :yes: .  -   2011. 

 ,      . 30     "       !",    . :Wink: 

   .

----------


## .

*_A*,       ,     .    ,        . 
     ,       .             
 ,       16 ,     ?

----------


## _A

> *_A*,       ,     .    ,        . 
>      ,       .


' .   .  .

  .   .    ,   . :Big Grin:

----------

2012  
:   | 27  2011 |   
 1  2012     ,      .  ,   ,   ,     ,       .
,              26%,          3,1%  2% .
           26%  22% (16% + 6%).           ,     ,     .    463  512  .                10 .
          2012   5,1 %.      39210202101081000160,   39210202101082000160,   39210202100083000160.
,       (  ,   1  2012 ),   :39210911000091000160   , 39210911000092000160  , 39210911000093000160  .
   , ,  ,    ,   2011 ,  .
    2012    ,        .        :
-  ,      ;
-  ,            ,    , , ,       (  );
-  ,    ;
- ,   ,   ,           - .
     ,        .           ,       .
     2012  -       .
    ,         15-    ,     (, ,     ).  ,      2012   15 , 15 , 15   15 .              ,          ,     .
   2011 , ,       1  2012    50 ,        - .
        ,   ,  ,         ,      ,   -6-3,   -6-4.             .
. . ,
  .

----------


## NOOM

2011       ,  ?

----------


## .

**,           :Frown:    - ,    ?  :Frown: 
*NOOM*, ,

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## _A

> .


   ,  . 
        .    .
  .

----------


## mvf

> ,  .


   -   *NOOM*.

----------


## Y

> ,     ,   ,     .     180     .     1  .          .


.,    180  21.12.2011:
"2.       ()  ,          (...)            ..".      ..., ..

----------


## .

,       ,      ,   ,     . 
  -    ,       ,     .   ,    , 
    ? -    ,        :Embarrassment:

----------


## ele111256

> 2012  
> :   | 27  2011 |   
>  1  2012     ,      .  ,   ,   ,     ,       .
> ,              26%,          3,1%  2% .
>            26%  22% (16% + 6%).           ,     ,     .    463  512  .                10 .
>           2012   5,1 %.      39210202101081000160,   39210202101082000160,   39210202100083000160.
> ,       (  ,   1  2012 ),   :39210911000091000160   , 39210911000092000160  , 39210911000093000160  .
>    , ,  ,    ,   2011 ,  .
>     2012    ,        .        :
> ...


  .
    -  .   ,  
   39210202101081011160,     2011 - 39210202101081012160.
         : :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kiry

,     ,   .         2011 .    ?     ,      182 1 01 02021 01 1000 110 (. 224 , . 1,      /,  )   2011     182 1 01 02010 01 1000 110?     ,  /  .

----------


## .

> 2011     182 1 01 02010 01 1000 110?

----------


## HelenY

,     -    - ?

----------


## mvf

> 


     - ...  -   ?

----------


## HelenY

> - ...  -   ?


  -   :Smilie:

----------

?      ...             ?

----------


## mvf

> 


.  ...

----------


## 7777777

, ,          ? 3,1%    2%  ?

----------

?)))

----------


## mvf

> 


,  .



> 


   ,   - .

----------

> - ...  -   ?


  :Smilie:    180  .           ?

----------

**,       ? ))
 ,    ,  .   ,      ,

----------


## kiry

..,.

----------


## 7777777

[QUOTE=mvf;53555327],  .

,   ,   -       ?

----------


## Ozokan

,              ,                   ,            .    .

----------


## mvf

> ?


.       __   ?



> ?


   -   . -  ?

----------


## mvf

> 


       .       ?      -   ?

----------

> .       __   ?
> 
>    -   . -  ?


     )))  -  )     .   ,         ,      ,    ... )

----------

[QUOTE=;53555333]**,       ? ))

)        ...
          ...

----------


## mvf

> 


   .

----------

> .


  :Smilie: ))))   )))))))

----------

:

       .       ?      -   ? 

               !?

----------


## mvf

> 


    "".     ,    .       .
  ,    .     .        ,  -   ,       ,    .

----------

:
               !?

    ???!!!           ! "       "-  .          ...   ...

----------


## mvf

> 


    - .     ""   .

----------


## NOOM

> - .     ""   .


http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...e=LAW;n=124620

----------

:
               !?

    ???!!!           ! "       "-  .          ...   ... 

       !       ,     ,     .                 11 .

----------


## mvf

> 


**,     -?     -     "" .    -         .

 -   .

----------



----------


## HelenY

> **,     -?     -     "" .    -         .
> 
>  -   .



,     ? :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

!

----------


## kiry

,  .      ...   :Smilie:

----------


## HelenY

> **,  .


  .. :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> !?


 ,     .      - "",    !
    .   .         1  2012.         ?  ,          :Wink: 




> ,     ,


      ,    ,     .              -  "  ".        :Wink: 
   ,       . -       .

----------

> ,    ,     .


                 . ,    ,     ? :Smilie: ))))

----------

> ,     .      - "",    !


     ))   =   )     ,     .

----------


## KocmosMars

?

----------

http://www.pfrf.ru/press_center/40917.html

----------


## KocmosMars

> http://www.pfrf.ru/press_center/40917.html


.      ?

----------

,      (  2011  2012)..(   ).

----------


## mvf

> : May 2008


*KocmosMars*,  -...  http://www.klerk.ru/glossary/258118/

----------


## KocmosMars

> KocmosMars,  -... http://www.klerk.ru/glossary/258118/


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## KocmosMars

,  .    13 %     18210102010011000110?

----------


## 2006

> 13 %     18210102010011000110?


  ,  .
    -  ,        35%?  2012

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## dojidik

..    2011  16  2012 ?

  2011  
39210202101081011160  -      ,   
  2011  
39210202101081012160  -    ,          (  ,   01.01.2012 )

  2012  
39210202101081011160  -      ,

----------


## kiry

. ,    2011       ,           ,   . ...

----------

-,

----------


## HelenY

> .


! !  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> ,    2011       ,           ,   . ...


 .    .         ,     ,

----------


## KocmosMars

> .    .         ,     ,


  )))

----------

> . ,    2011       ,           ,   . ...


  ...        -    .

----------

...       ,             ,          ...    ...      !

----------


## Kvalex

> .


  ,    -         
-    
-  90%   ()            ,      .

     ,     .     -    . ::nyear::

----------


## mvf

> .


   .

----------


## BorisG

> ... ,    2011       ,           ,   . ...


 .       .  :Stick Out Tongue: 
  ,  , ,   . 
            .   .




> ,


     ,    "" (,  ),  ,  ,  .   ...  ,   , ...  .  :Wink: 
, ,  . 
         ,   .  :Wink:

----------


## echinaceabel

, ,       . .   .  :Smilie:

----------


## dana

!         .  ,      ,       -    "   ,    ".  -  - ...  .  ,    ,    .  :Wink:  !    - "   ,     " (, ,   ..).    ,  . .   -    -     ,  ...

----------

> ...       ,             ,          ...    ...      !


..............
       ,    2011       ,        :  ?...
,    2011     
 39210202101081011160
  39210202101081012160
...            2011   ,               (2012.)    ....  !

----------


## HelenY

> ..............
>        ,    2011       ,        :  ?...
> ,    2011     
>  39210202101081011160
>   39210202101081012160
> ...            2011   ,               (2012.)    ....  !


  :yes:

----------


## freya-j

....

 .      ...     !!!!

----------


## dana

> ....
> 
>  .      ...     !!!!


   ...

----------


## echinaceabel

(  - -) -    - ,    -    .  :Smilie:

----------

...            2011   ,               (2012.)    ....  ![/QUOTE]

             ?            ?              ,          ...          ....

----------


## BorisG

> ...


  ,   ,    .




> ,    2011


 ...  :Mad:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 
        ?
**,            ?
  ,      .
  ,   ,      .  :Mad:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## mvf

> 


...

----------

> ...    
>         ?
> ,            ?
>   ,      .
>   ,   ,      .


  "      ?",          ,   :Wink: ,   - ,  - !
   :"     "
 :4:

----------


## dana

> ,   ,    .


 ?   / 10 ,      "  ", ..  20.   ?

----------


## mvf

,    .

----------


## dana

> ,    .


   "       ",  .         .  :Big Grin:  ,      , .

----------


## mvf

> 


 - ...     ...   ...

----------


## dana

> - ...     ...   ...


 ...       . :Wink:

----------


## Katebuh

.       4 . 2011.  .  ,       ?    ? ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## RaStep

, ..       .  , ,,    . ,      ,   . :Frown:

----------


## .

*RaStep*,     .     -     :Frown:

----------

-         . , ,    . ,   ,   .    .    ""      2- .   ,  ,   .     .    - . ,  - .

----------


## Katebuh

,   4- . 2011.   : 

: 392 1 02 02101 08 1011 160         ,   .

: 392 1 02 02101 08 1012 160         ,          (  ,   1  2012 ).

    .

    , .  .         ?

----------


## Katebuh

-           (        )    ?

----------


## Katebuh

-  ,   .        .          -  ,     (  2012.),  ,    ? (. -. 2011.)

----------


## Lelyk

10.01.12,      (.), ,    ,  .  :Frown:      ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Lelyk

> .


 ,        ??    - - ...

----------


## .

.      .

----------


## Lelyk

> .      .


  :"      !    ,   !!"

----------


## .

.   ,    ?

----------


## Lelyk

> .   ,    ?


 !!!   ,    ,   ... .

----------


## guava

35%? ,!!!!! :Redface:

----------

180           .   13.01.12.         :Smilie:

----------


## guava

> 180           .   13.01.12.


       ,    (   )
      ..    ,   ,       11    !   .

----------


## guava

,          -  ??    ????? :Wow:

----------


## guava

> 35%? ,!!!!!


,   ? !
   182 1 01 02040 01 1000 110
     .228 
182 1 01 02030 01 1000 110

     ....

----------


## .

*guava*,

----------


## guava

> *guava*,


?    ,   35%

----------


## .

*guava*,          4   .

----------


## guava

> *guava*,          4   .


, ,    ...
  182 1 01 02010 01 1000 110?

 .    .228 ?  .?
182 1 01 02030 01 1000 110

----------


## 333

-    :
: 39210202101081012160
: 39210202101081011160
        ,         .  .(  -         )
   :    000 1 02 02100 08 0000 160 -      ,        ;

    000 1 02 02101 08 0000 160 -      ,        ;

    000 1 02 02102 08 0000 160 -   2012          ,        ;

    000 1 02 02070 09 0000 160 -            ,         (  ,   1  2012 );

    000 1 02 02110 09 0000 160 -   2012      ,         (  ,   1  2012 ).

----------


## .

*333*,      .           .   , .            :Wink:

----------


## Olani

.  ( ),   ,      2011             ? 

  1  2012  (    )))      5,1%   392 102 02101 08 1011 160 ?           ?

----------


## 333

> *333*,      .           .   , .



             ?      ?

----------


## .

.    ,   .        




> 2011             ?


.       100  ,

----------

,  ,        . -   ,      .

----------

000 1 02 02102 08 0000 160 -   2012          ,        ;

         ?          ???

----------


## Olani

> 000 1 02 02102 08 0000 160 -   2012          ,        ;
> 
>          ?          ???


      .  " ",     (   )  392 1 02 02102 08 1000 160

----------


## Katerina.

-,   

1.  39210202101081011160
     39210202101081012160

        ?  !

2.     ?      .

  ,          ?

!

----------


## .

> .


 .        .
            ,   .

----------


## Katerina.

18210102030011000110 -     (, ) ?

?

     .  ,     ?

  ,  ,   (/  )      ? .

!

----------


## .

.
              .     .

----------


## echinaceabel

> ??    ?????


,      ,      ,    ,  .

----------


## Malish

.    .    27.12.2011 .       .
, 
  15%,      
39210202100081000160 
39210202110091000160 
39210202110061000160    
39210202100061000160  .
    , , .

----------


## Malish

, ,      ,  ,         ,   .  ,

----------


## .

,   2011

----------


## Malish

,        -,    ?
-182 1 05 01020 01 1000 110

----------


## .



----------


## Malish

.

----------


## chupachups

2012

----------


## .

.    2012      2012

----------


## -

2011  .   ??? ,     ?    ?

----------

-   , ,

----------


## .

?

----------

[ 1      ,  ,   ,   ?

----------

